# 613 Squadron



## chopper (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello. I am ex 613 Sdn City of Manchester from 1947 to 1953 we flew Spit 14's and Spit 22's followed by Vampire FBV. and Meteors I wonder if anyone is still around from those days. We still have a Sqdn Assn who are active at Ringway Airport (Manchester Intl as it is now) and dine together each Autumn.
613, flying Mossies bombed the Gestapo headquarters in the Hague and Paddy Barthrop is still president of our diminishing band, slower on his feet but wide awake and still active
Chopper


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome. And it just so happens that I got the complete history of RAF 2 Group today, which 613 Sqdn. was a part of when it bombed the Gestapo HQ in The Hague.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice to welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome


----------

